# K, Gonna Use a Somewhat Proven Strategy



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

So tips, we all want them, right?
K, a few weeks ago PAX asks how I like Uber, does it pay well, and so on.
So instead of being truthful, my intuition told me to be creative.
I simply said how although it involves long hours and costs of gas and maintenance, it is 
providing for my disabled fiance and 7 yr old stepdaughter (all untrue) , blah blah blah!!!
"Awwww, your so sweet, blah balh balh!!"......end of trip with a $10 tip!
Hey if PAX's wanna lie about app tipping then touche, here's my way of fighting back!
HAHAHA
Will let you all know in the next coming days how effective this continues to be )
PS: Is it low and sneaky? Sure it is, and I LOVE IT


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

Since you're already that far in you may as well throw in a wedding ring. It's suppose to help during interviews I imagine it will have a similar effect with pax.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

BornToBeGuilty said:


> Since you're already that far in you may as well throw in a wedding ring. It's suppose to help during interviews I imagine it will have a similar effect with pax.


Maybe? Worth a try perhaps!


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

I always try to throw in that I have children. Tips seem to be a lot higher if that gets brought up.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Hey, got me a deuce tonight that I did not see coming!


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

I have a picture of my 5 year old daughter and that I am driving to make enough extra money to take her to Disneyland.

It's true, and does indeed seem to help with the tips.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I need to make up a good sob story. Or a good Saab story. Ga-ZING!


But seriously, there is such a fine line between believable / tip-worthy and overly pathetic to the point where a pax is put off. Any suggestions?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I need to make up a good sob story. Or a good Saab story. Ga-ZING!
> 
> But seriously, there is such a fine line between believable / tip-worthy and overly pathetic to the point where a pax is put off. Any suggestions?


Your ubering for extra cash to pay sons/daughters day care, piano lessons, karate, blah blah blah you get the point!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

2 of our boys are disabled. 1 in a wheelchair with added medical issues (has had over 25 brain surgeries) and 1 is blind. 

I cringe when pax ask about my children for fear they think I'm making up a sob story. 

I try my damnedest to not mention their added needs. If I start using their story to make money I oughta just put the wheelchair boy on the street corner with a tin can. 

I dunno, that's just how I am.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MHR said:


> 2 of our boys are disabled. 1 in a wheelchair with added medical issues (has had over 25 brain surgeries) and 1 is blind.
> 
> I cringe when pax ask about my children for fear they think I'm making up a sob story.
> 
> ...


Oh my God I'm so sorry- we shouldn't even be joking on the site about making up this kind of thing, I really feel horrible now.

You deserve all the tips you receive (and MORE).


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Oh my God I'm so sorry- we shouldn't even be joking on the site about making up this kind of thing, I really feel horrible now.
> 
> You deserve all the tips you receive (and MORE).


Just mention you have 3 kids and ubering helps in supporting them.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I didn't say that to make anyone feel bad. Wasn't my intention. Just a different perspective is all.

And I don't offend easily, so no worries.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> So tips, we all want them, right?
> K, a few weeks ago PAX asks how I like Uber, does it pay well, and so on.
> So instead of being truthful, my intuition told me to be creative.
> I simply said how although it involves long hours and costs of gas and maintenance, it is
> ...


I really hope you don't do this.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I really hope you don't do this.


I utilize this strategy as much as possible!
Resulted in another nice tip yesterday!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> I utilize this strategy as much as possible!
> Resulted in another nice tip yesterday!


I'm sorry to hear that. Honesty is the best policy. What you're doing is a scam, if you really are a driver. Based on your username, my guess is you're just here for fun.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> So tips, we all want them, right?
> K, a few weeks ago PAX asks how I like Uber, does it pay well, and so on.
> So instead of being truthful, my intuition told me to be creative.
> I simply said how although it involves long hours and costs of gas and maintenance, it is
> ...


You sound like the kind of guy that would stand on a street corner holding up a disabled vet sign begging for handouts while you actually live in a nice house and have a nice life.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> You sound like the kind of guy that would stand on a street corner holding up a disabled vet sign begging for handouts while you actually live in a nice house and have a nice life.


Here in Southern California we actually had a fake funeral scam with people holding up signs asking for $. Drivers were understandably furious when they found out it was a hoax.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Honesty is the best policy. What you're doing is a scam, if you really are a driver. Based on your username, my guess is you're just here for fun.


Honesty is the best policy, really! 



1rightwinger said:


> You sound like the kind of guy that would stand on a street corner holding up a disabled vet sign begging for handouts while you actually live in a nice house and have a nice life.


Heeeyyyyyy, Never thought of that. Gonna give it a try when Uber is slow. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Honesty is the best policy, really!


Yes it is.

You're giving yourself a bad name if you're actually scamming people. Plus riders can read your posts, even if they don't register here and comment, so you're making some people be even more suspicious of Uber. Of course that might be your intention.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

MHR said:


> 2 of our boys are disabled. 1 in a wheelchair with added medical issues (has had over 25 brain surgeries) and 1 is blind. . If I start using their story to make money I oughta just put the wheelchair boy on the street corner with a tin can.I dunno, that's just how I am.


I think that's an excellent perspective.



upyouruber said:


> Honesty is the best policy, really!
> 
> Heeeyyyyyy, Never thought of that. Gonna give it a try when Uber is slow. Thanks a bunch!


Sadly, the beggars often make more money than we do. Seen an news bit some time ago specifically saying they make more than uber drivers.

Also remember a viral video in OKC where a guy was cursing out a beggar as they were driving a new car. Guy was like "every week i give you 5 or 10 bucks. When I do that I don't eat for the day. And here you are driving a nice @$$ car!"

I don't think I need to make up a sob story. I don't care if they feel bad for me at night. I got three girls under the age of 6. All of which need daycare, food, clothing etc. I drive for two things

1. make money to help family survive. After all school is starting up and kids want soccer too. 
2. get out of the house sometimes just cause there is not enough testosterone in the air.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I'd rather give a bit extra (above what I would normally tip) to someone that's honest about saving for a Disney trip with their kid or helping pay for their kid's soccer stuff, daycare, you want steak for dinner, you need a beer when you get off work, whatever, just don't play the sympathy card.

Honestly, in the end, you'll get found out by someone who has been given a full deck of them but chooses never to play them.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> You're giving yourself a bad name if you're actually scamming people. Plus riders can read your posts, even if they don't register here and comment, so you're making some people be even more suspicious of Uber. Of course that might be your intention.


Great! If riders are reading this, FU to all the cheapskates, and I know I speak for many other drivers when saying this. They wanna screw me? Fine,
whats' good for the goose is good for the gander! It's all about the MONEY beatch and I will utilize all methods available, to be as profitable as possible.
Don't like it? FU along with the non-tipping riders. Happy Ubering


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

Whenever I get into a conversation with pax about how I met my wife and or how tipping works 9 times out of 10 it results in a tip. Just mentioning the word tip gets them feeling guilt tripped into tipping.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Gmbbody said:


> Whenever I get into a conversation with pax about how I met my wife and or how tipping works 9 times out of 10 it results in a tip. Just mentioning the word tip gets them feeling guilt tripped into tipping.


90% is amazing!!!! Keep up the great work.



upyouruber said:


> Great! If riders are reading this, FU to all the cheapskates, and I know I speak for many other drivers when saying this. They wanna screw me? Fine,
> whats' good for the goose is good for the gander! It's all about the MONEY beatch and I will utilize all methods available, to be as profitable as possible.
> Don't like it? FU along with the non-tipping riders. Happy Ubering


It's bad policy to lie. You know it. Try learning some better ideas of how to treat riders more respectfully from other drivers - like Gmbbody.


----------



## Nailsanddriving (Jan 24, 2017)

Going to start telling pax I'm Ubering to get my disabled dog a wheelchair.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

How about, "it helps pay the bills for my testicular cancer. I lost half down there and I'm just trying to save what's left." I dunno I'd probably start laughing halfway through.

Here's another: I do Uber to meet nice people and it helps me network with people who are interested in teaching the blind how to read. I volunteer part-time with disabled kids and I've got many recruits through this gig.



Gmbbody said:


> Whenever I get into a conversation with pax about how I met my wife and or how tipping works 9 times out of 10 it results in a tip. Just mentioning the word tip gets them feeling guilt tripped into tipping.


Can I have your "how I met my wife" story please? I may use it. Mine's boring.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> How about, "it helps pay the bills for my testicular cancer. I lost half down there and I'm just trying to save what's left." I dunno I'd probably start laughing halfway through.
> 
> Here's another: I do Uber to meet nice people and it helps me network with people who are interested in teaching the blind how to read. I volunteer part-time with disabled kids and I've got many recruits through this gig.
> 
> Can I have your "how I met my wife" story please? I may use it. Mine's boring.


Plenty of Fish. Isn't that how everyboby meets?


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

"As soon as I can save the deductible, my son Bobby (he's 13) will be getting a new kidney from his uncle. Right now Bobby's hooked up to dialysis every other day. It sucks. But with Uber, I might be able to save the deductible in 2 or 3 years - maybe faster with this new tipping option."



upyouruber said:


> Plenty of Fish. Isn't that how everyboby meets?


"I met my wife on wannawhore.com. It was great. I just picked out the most **** looking one on there. Hey, that reminds me, have you heard the rumor about this new tipping option??"

I'm on a roll: "Uber's ok. Panhandling is where it's at though. Since I'm a homeless vet I pretty much live on the side of the highway anyway. Anything extra someone can spare goes a long way for me. Afghanistan was hell. But people like yourself have been so supportive. It's what keeps me going."


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I used to be a car sales manager.
Had a guy on my team that carried a pix of a child that he found on the floorboard of a car that was taken as trade. He was in a wheelchair.
Used to show to prospective buyers when they started trying to leave a deal. It worked - a lot. 
LoL
I think he called him "Mark".
LoL. Who's the 'mark' here?


----------

